# Piko Steam Engine Smoke



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey All,

I have a couple of Piko steamers and the smoke units are acting up. They will not smoke much at all while running on track, but they will smoke a lot when going very slow or stopped....

Any ideas?

Thanks,


----------

